# New-er Beek / First Swarm Capture



## HobbyBeek (Aug 12, 2010)

Walked out to my hive this evening to spot a basketball sized cluster hanging from a pine tree branch about 6ft off the ground (could it be any easier for a first time?). Could not possibly let myself see it get away. Placed a large, 30 gallon or so, seal-able plastic container directly underneath and simply lopped off the 1/2" limb which subsequently dropped the entire cluster right into the container. Snapped the cover and and done... I do not own additional hives (yet) so I scrambled to "McGyver" something quick. Had two medium 8 frame boxes with built up comb, overhung them about 3/4" on a quick base of 1x2 screened box and placed it about 50 ft from the spot I found them, and then dumped in the entire cluster. Covered with a scrap of MDF. All the girls climbed in by dusk. I even went back to the tree to find a small tennis ball sized cluster there and clipped that branch to bring back to the temporary hive just in case the queen was in there (which I very much doubt). I feel pretty confident everyone made it in as I even noticed scouts heading over to the hive as well.

I plan to run out and get a new complete lang but was wondering if there is are any recommendations as to when to move/disturb them (assuming they stay)? Any other advice is greatly appreciated as I feel I am totally winging this...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations!

If you don't have to move them immediately, I'd leave them where they are until they have brood.


----------



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job. Let them be in their new spot. Make sure they have plenty of frames and feed them syrup 1:1 and they will have more resources to build up quickly. If you can give them a frame of brood from your other hive that is perfect. Just shake off all ( or at least most ) of the bees and slide it into your new hive. Bees rarely abandon open brood.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say the added brood is quite optional, as I've found that swarms will rarely abandon a hive that they feel they chose for themselves (even if they "chose" it after you dumped 'em in there)...simply wait 5 days or so, until there's a bit of open brood in there, then convert them over (in the same spot, if possible) to the equipment you want to house them more permanently in.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

My first swarm was the same story with a bit more entertainment for the neighbors. I transferred the girls to their new quarters as soon as the gear arrived and they started over on new empty frames. Turned out a very successful and rewarding experience. Wish you the same.


----------



## HobbyBeek (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Still buzzing away in there as of this morning. I've ordered the desperately needed wooden-ware and will get them permanently housed once it arrives in a week or so. Should be pretty simple considering I should simply be able to lift the two mediums they are in now onto the new base, add an additional box and cover them.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I too, got my first swarm today. What a thrill! Congrats.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?268157-first-swarm-for-a-new-beek


----------

